# "Decor vinxit"



## El-Sabio

Hola muy buenas.. por favor qué significa en español: "Decor vinxit". Gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Hola, creo que no es español: es latín; no obstante, ¿hay más contexto?


----------



## El-Sabio

si es latin.. aqui esta el contexto: "En diversas partes del edificio se ve el escudo de Laín: banda de cuarteles y un águila explayada con el lema en el pico: Decor vinxit."


----------



## Sembrador

¿Decoración obligada? Si no es eso, por favor culpa al traductor de google.


----------



## El-Sabio

hahahaha.. la traduccion de google es bastante buena para no contar en ella.. he buscado en algunos diccionarios del latin y tengo una propuesta: "Decor vinxit" es la "belleza de la union" o bien "la bella union" no sé si es correcto o no..


----------



## Peterdg

Significa algo como: "el decoro ha unido".

EDIT: _vinxit_ = tercera persona singular del indicativo perfecto de_ vincire_ = unir, atar


----------



## El-Sabio

si mas o menos..


----------



## El-Sabio

muchas gracias "Peterdg"..


----------



## wandle

There is a difference between *decor* and *decus*.
The former refers to beauty or comeliness in appearance. It may be extended to apply to language or architecture, but it still denotes a pleasing appearance.
The latter typically refers to beauty of character, in the sense of honour, dignity or decency.
*Vincio* means 'bind' or 'tie'.

Thus *decor vinxit* means 'Beauty has bound [me]'. Perhaps a suitable English phrase would be 'Chained by Beauty' or even 'Prisoner of Beauty'.


----------



## Peterdg

wandle said:


> There is a difference between *decor* and *decus*.
> The former refers to beauty or comeliness in appearance. It may be extended to apply to language or architecture, but it still denotes a pleasing appearance.
> The latter typically refers to beauty of character, in the sense of honour, dignity or decency.
> *Vincio* means 'bind' or 'tie'.
> 
> Thus *decor vinxit* means 'Beauty has bound [me]'. Perhaps a suitable English phrase would be 'Chained by Beauty' or even 'Prisoner of Beauty'.


Strange. I seem to remember just the opposite, so I checked in my (old) dictionary (only classical Latin) and it confirms what I thought. 

I translate from Dutch to English:

_decor_: dignity, that what honours
_decus_: ornament (art), beauty

EDIT: 

1) My Latin is rusty. I was actively studying it about 40 years ago and have not been in touch with it since.
2) In my translation to Spanish, I used "decoro" on purpuse because it has a comparable dual interpretation as the Latin _decor_


----------



## wandle

Well, I would refer to Lewis & Short, who give textual references for each meaning:

*decor*
1.  what is seemly, becoming; comeliness, elegance, grace, beauty, ornament;
II. In partic., of personal comeliness, charms, beauty.

*decus* 
I. ornament, grace, embellishment, splendor, glory, honor, dignity;
II. Transf.
(α). A deed of honor;
 (β). Renowned ancestors;
III. Esp., moral dignity, virtue, honor.

Both words have the same origin, but they have diverged in sense so that the prime meaning of *decor* is beauty of appearance and the prime meaning of *decus* is dignity, honour, glory.


----------

